# This is pretty Cool!



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

Moving Light Around Objects Frozen in Time by High Speed Cameras


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 13, 2016)

I wonder what a $1mil heli would look like.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't particularly care about the camera, although it would be fun to play with, but I would like to have the lighting.


----------

